# HTPC Software



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2011)

HTPC up and running. Now trying a few software options to handle all of the media. Currently I have installed

WMC of course with Netflicks and internet TV. 

 Boxee - it does very well handing all my movies with DVD Covers and descriptions. Also works over my network as all my movies are on another comp. Out of 260 movies it only missed about 8 movies descriptions and then you can manually find them. 

Playon.tv - Still not sure about this program. It pulls a lot of programs and serves them up to see. Mainly for consoles which I don't have. But it does play to XBMC


XBMC - Nice program, great for internet TV, will serve all your media even over a network. Does not look up covers and descriptions like Boxee does. 

Im still trying to figure all these programs out. If you have any suggestions please do


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

Jetster said:


> XBMC - Does not look up covers and descriptions



huh?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2011)

digibucc said:


> huh?



Ok Ill say it a different way. XBMC will list all your media (name) but it doesn't retrieve media data from the net like Boxee does. I could be wrong though Im still trying to figure it out. It would see my videos, but not my movies over my network. What it did see it only lists the name. Unlike Boxee which shows a DVD cover and description it retrieved from the internet


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

i'm pretty sure it does indeed get covers and descriptions, but another option i like is mediaportal.  very complete app.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 31, 2011)

I just read that it uses Scrapers to get the info. Like I said still learning. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Jetster (Sep 2, 2011)

Update: 

XBMC is an open source Media Center. It is amazing what it can do. I does have a steep learning curve and many options but works well not only as a media center but a media server also. Imagine watching a movie in one room pause and go to another room and continue from the same place. 

Ive been using it for about 3 days now and all my media is on there and my remotes work. evidently you can set it up to automatically download TV programs and place them into your library. Haven't gotten that far yet


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 2, 2011)

I use XBMC through my old original xbox with component cables.


----------

